# Evander Holyfield's latest bout...



## Grenadier (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like Holyfield had recently polished off Vinny Maddalone, and looked good doing so, even at the age of 44.  

Still, though, the fact remains, that Maddalone is a journeyman, who is more of cannon fodder, and has been known to have a weak chin, even being listed as "a bleeder."

For Holyfield to make this claim: 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/chris_mannix/03/18/holyfield/index.html



> In a telephone interview with SI.com on Wednesday, Holyfield says he still believes he has the power to knockout the premier heavyweights in the division, a list that includes IBF champion *Wladimir Klitschko*.


 
is rather silly.  

Yes, Holyfield has the heart of a lion, and still has decent punching skills, but we're talking about someone who could probably have taken out Holyfield when Holyfield was in his prime.  

I honestly hope that Holyfield can simply walk away.  In my mind, he really has nothing left to prove, and for him to claim that he can go up against Klitschko is more of a suicidal thing.  Maybe he watched the latest "Rocky Balboa" movie one too many times?


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 19, 2007)

I've really enjoyed watching Holyfield over the years. He has been a great champion and will be remembered for a long time. I'm just concerned that his mental faculties are going to be so damaged that he won't be able to enjoy his later years. I don't want another Ali in 10 years, you know? I'm sure the guy has made enough money to comfortably retire if he was reasonably smart with his money, and I hope he is smart enough to go ahead and bow out... Props for his heart, but his time is just about up.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 19, 2007)

He must definately love the game because he shouldn't need the money at this point from what i have read.
Guys like him are such competitors that the higher that the odds get stacked against them, the longer they keep fighting.


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 19, 2007)

stickarts said:


> He must definately love the game because he shouldn't need the money at this point from what i have read.
> Guys like him are such competitors that the higher that the odds get stacked against them, the longer they keep fighting.


There is no lack of love, I'll give you that. However, listen to some of his recent press conferences and compare them to his earlier ones. His speech is much slower and slurred these days. Again, I just don't want him to turn into another Ali...


----------



## stickarts (Mar 19, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> There is no lack of love, I'll give you that. However, listen to some of his recent press conferences and compare them to his earlier ones. His speech is much slower and slurred these days. Again, I just don't want him to turn into another Ali...


 
Me neither! You gotta know when to quit!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 19, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> I've really enjoyed watching Holyfield over the years. He has been a great champion and will be remembered for a long time. I'm just concerned that his mental faculties are going to be so damaged that he won't be able to enjoy his later years. I don't want another Ali in 10 years, you know? *I'm sure the guy has made enough money to comfortably retire if he was reasonably smart with his money*, and I hope he is smart enough to go ahead and bow out... Props for his heart, but his time is just about up.


You never know. I was surprised when I found out Tyson blew his millions.


----------

